# Freshly roasted beans - Costa Rica



## Wildthymecoffee (Dec 31, 2017)

Just back from a visit to Costa Rica where we were treated to freshly roasted beans almost daily by Enrique of 88 Organic Coffee. I really enjoyed the experience of the whole process and am now fully inspired to start my own journey into roasting my own.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm off to Costa Rica in 3 weeks. Looking forward to the coffee!


----------



## stephaniea44 (Jan 18, 2018)

This dude..and his clothes..


----------



## Terryandy (Jan 19, 2018)

Wow just great setup for coffee we should try this one for our home as well thanks for sharing this tc..









Surfdome Discount


----------

